
DIY: The Wifi Predator - chaostheory
http://www.i-hacked.com/content/view/261/42/
======
TrevorJ
I my state you can go to jail for using even free wifi :-( it sucks so badly I
want to cry. [http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070522-michigan-
man-a...](http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070522-michigan-man-arrested-
for-using-cafes-free-wifi-from-his-car.html)

